# Bil-Jax WORKFORCE XLB 4232 boom lift shematics needed



## robertjinnes (Jul 4, 2011)

Recently purchased an XLB 4232 boom lift. I have rebuilt cylinders, pumps and pump motors. There are wiring issues that I would like to resolve. From the lower controls, I can swing the basket (CW) to the transport position but it will only float down to the (CCW) use position. From the upper controls, I can swing the basket (CCW) from transport to the use position but it won't power (CW) if I overshoot the position. There are also a couple of other minor differences between the upper and lower controls. In the control wiring box, there is one wire disconnected and no indication of where it should go. All switches in the upper and lower control boxes are good as well as the two relays in the system. With the harnesses tie wrapped and spiral wrapped, tracing the individual wires isn't a simple operation. I think someone has done wiring mods that are causing all the function issues.

SO--- Does anyone have a maintainance manual that has the hydraullic and electrical schematics? On the net, I found a manual for for newer machines but there are mechanical, hydraulic and electrical differences that prevent me from using those schematics. 

BOB the Treeman


----------



## Eric Kyler Olson (Jun 7, 2018)

robertjinnes said:


> Recently purchased an XLB 4232 boom lift. I have rebuilt cylinders, pumps and pump motors. There are wiring issues that I would like to resolve. From the lower controls, I can swing the basket (CW) to the transport position but it will only float down to the (CCW) use position. From the upper controls, I can swing the basket (CCW) from transport to the use position but it won't power (CW) if I overshoot the position. There are also a couple of other minor differences between the upper and lower controls. In the control wiring box, there is one wire disconnected and no indication of where it should go. All switches in the upper and lower control boxes are good as well as the two relays in the system. With the harnesses tie wrapped and spiral wrapped, tracing the individual wires isn't a simple operation. I think someone has done wiring mods that are causing all the function issues.
> 
> SO--- Does anyone have a maintainance manual that has the hydraullic and electrical schematics? On the net, I found a manual for for newer machines but there are mechanical, hydraulic and electrical differences that prevent me from using those schematics.
> 
> BOB the Treeman


I'm also looking for the electrical schematics for a Bil-Jax XLB-4232, wondering if you have had any luck . I'm kinda stuck if I can't find diagrams for the unit, could you please let me know how you search went and if you had any luck.


----------



## Time Chaser (Jan 5, 2019)

Eric Kyler Olson said:


> I'm also looking for the electrical schematics for a Bil-Jax XLB-4232, wondering if you have had any luck . I'm kinda stuck if I can't find diagrams for the unit, could you please let me know how you search went and if you had any luck.


Hi Eric,

Did you ever find the schematics you are looking for? We also need them.

Thank you
Time


----------

